# Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....



## Schwingeangler44 (10. April 2010)

Moin Moin,
ich war letztens Feeder und wollte mal wissen wann genau ich anschlagen muss ich angle mit 70cm Vorfach und mit Futterkorb am Anti-Tangle Boom....

Ich habe nämlich immer beim 2. oder 3. Zupfer angeschlagen und nur die Hälfte der Fische gehakt.

Gruß
David


----------



## Andal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Auf diese Frage gibt es viele richtige Teilantworten, aber keine die immer und für jede Situation zutrifft. Klingt platt, ist aber so.

Bei deiner Durchlaufmontage ist normalerweise der richtige Zeitpunkt dann gegeben, sobald sich ein konstanter Zug auf die Zitterspitze ausbildet. Bleibt es aber bei kurzen Zupfern, dann hilft nur, entweder das Vorfach schrittweise zu verlängern, oder eben auf Verdacht hin anzuschlagen. - Ein Patentrezept für den Anschlag gibt es jedenfalls keines!


----------



## HirRscH (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Ich geb dir nen guten Rat: Versuchs mal mit der Schlaufenmontage. Nachdem ich auf die Schlaufenmontage umgestiegen bin, kamen die Bisse viel besser durch.
Ansonsten hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht immer wirklich sinn macht jeden Zupfer anzuschlagen, weil es entweder nur ein Probieren des Fisches ist oder dein Vorfach nicht stimmt, deshalb (vorraus gesetzt das Beisverhalten der Fische spricht nicht dagegen (zB wenn die Fische extrem zarghaft beisen)) schlage ich erst an wenn schon die Spitze schon ganz ordentlich ausschlägt.


----------



## viktanna (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Ich schlage erst an, wenn beim Biss ohne Pause mehrere Zupfer hintereinander kommen, Das Vorfach wird einfach der Beisslaune der Fische und der Jahreszeit angepasst ich gehe aber nie über die 100 cm Länge, fange immer mit 50cm an und naher gucke ich ob ich länger oder auch kürzer nehmen soll. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## powerpauer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Mehrere zupfer - das heist fisch hat sich selbs gehakt oder weit inhaliert.


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Habe anfangs die rute erst aus dem Rodpod gehoben, in der Hand gehalten und an der Schnur gefühlt. Das war aber irgendwie nicht optimal, seitdem schlage ich direkt an nachdem ich den Freilaufheben umgeklappt habe. Meistens sind die Bisse eh so heftig, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## powerpauer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Eine Schlaufe Montage bis 25 cm  der haken soll etwas großer als zu Matchen  sein und 1-2 Maden drauf -und so mit haken sich die fische selbst :m.


----------



## theundertaker (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Also am besten würde ich anschlagen, wenn n Fisch dran ist...sonst macht das Anschlagen ja keinen Sinn 

Nee, jetzt im Ernst...ich würde auch einfach schauen, obs mehrfach zupft oder nur einmal kurz, dann kurzer Anhieb...entweder er hängt oder halt nicht...wie oben erwähnt gibts dafür kein allgemeines Schemata...man muss das Gefühl dafür entwickeln, wann der Fisch den Haken im Maul hat und wann er nur ganz kurz mal am Köder zuppelt...


----------



## viktanna (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Mehrere zupfer - das heist fisch hat sich selbs gehakt oder weit inhaliert.


 

Unter mehrere Zupfer meine ich nicht den Moment, wo der Fisch gehakt ist und schlägt pausenlos in die Spitze, sondern den Moment des Bisses wo man nach einzelnen Zupfern 2-3 kurze Zupfer hintereinander kommen, verpennt man diese Phase, so schlägst man ins leere an. Bei angeln mit der Pose schlägst man doch auch erst nach dem die Pose zu wandern anfängt, oder nach 1-2 Zupfer abtaucht. Da wir keine Pose haben merken man bei der Feederrute die Bisse durch die 2-3 kurze Zupfer in der Rutenspitze.
Natürlich hakt ein oder der anderer Fisch sich selbst, aber meiner Meinung nach hat es viel mit der Montage zutun. Wenn man zum feedern eine Selbsthakmontage benutzt, so hackt sich der Fisch zu 90% selbst, es sieht aber schon etwas anders aus, wenn man den Stopper um 30-40cm anhebt, dann ist die Schnelligkeit des Anglers gefragt, denn bei so einer Montage haken sich wesentlich weniger Fische von selbst. Dies ist natürlich meine Erfahrung und jeder von uns hat seine eigene.


----------



## powerpauer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Hallo 

ja aber nicht zu lange warten ,denn die weisfische sind keine raubfische und somit spucken die Köder raus wenn sie denn druck bemerken -Feeder ist kein stip Methode - meistens sehen wir ob die Fische vorsichtig oder kräftig Baissen und  denn entsprechend reagieren wir mit dem Einschlag.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Moin,

also ich glaube, wie Andal und andere, an kein Patentrezept .

Wäre ich heute jedoch der Mehrheitsmeinung gefolgt, hätte erst nach einem länger anhaltenden Zupfen angeschlagen, hätte ich nur wenige Fische landen können.
Gerade wenn die Fische äusserst vorsichtig beißen, das Wasser bsp. kalt ist oder es einen Tempertaurabfall gab sollte man bei jeder noch so kleinen unregelmäßigkeit der spitze anschlagen!
Ich hatte heute zum Teil Bisse, bei denen die Spitze nur minimal nach vorne gezuckt hat und die Fische ganz knapp gehakt waren, schlug ich nicht an bekam ich ausgelutsche Maden anstatt einer Brasse zu Gesicht.
Ich fische mit der Schlaufenmontage, sodass der Fisch einen ganz kleinen Moment Zeit hat den Köder zu nehmen und nicht sofort die Spitze spürt, Vorfach 75cm, je nach Beißverhalten ggf. verlängern/kürzen.

lg


----------



## powerpauer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Wenn die köder Maden ausgelutscht sind ist es meistens der fall vor fach Material zu Lang #c

ich denke zu zeit ist es immer noch kalt und so mit feine feederspitze feine Schnur und feine vor fach Benutzen, würde jetzt Angebracht -um so feiner das Material um so besser der Biss zu erkennen.


----------



## bacalo (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Wenn´s gar zu schlimm ist, die Feederrute in die Hand nehmen und mit ganz leichtem Zug das Futterkörbchen/Vorfach beiziehen um den Anreiz zu verstärken.


----------



## olaf70 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

Nun, wenn die Fische sowieso sehr vorsichtig beißen sind 50% Ausbeute der Bisse doch auch gar nicht sooo schlecht.
Bei einem meiner Hausgewässer (Kanal) habe ich neben der Feeder- meist noch eine Matchrute ausliegen. Grad jetzt im Frühjahr habe ich den Eindruck, daß die Fische ohnehin sehr vorsichtig sind und mehr wie 50% der erkennbaren Bisse kann ich weder mit der Feeder noch mit der Match verwerten.
Ich muß aber auch gestehen, daß ich nicht gerade der Friedfischexperte bin.


----------



## powerpauer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

In Vergleich zwischen Feede und Posen fischen -habe ich festgestehlt das die Fische Beiseen zu zeit frujahr  besser auf leichte feeder von Grund auf, denoch die Biss Erkennung und so mit Ausbeutung ist durch leichte posen angelei beser zu sehen und so mit landen gute 90-95 % fischen auf pose in meinem kescher -wo die feeder angelei zu zeit nur bei 50-60 % ist.


----------



## Floppe (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wann anschlagen? Beim feedern....*

die frage ist bei mir zur zeit auch aufgekommen da ich jetzt aus der jugend raus bin und ich des ganze jetzt mal ernster angehen will^^
damals war alles locker und ich war immer top 3 aber jezze bei den erwachsenen werden so fragen schon wichtiger xD

Mfg Floppes


----------

